# carphunter treffen 2013



## Carphunter2401 (17. März 2013)

ich hatte 2-mal nen Besichtigungs Termin mit einem Seebesitzer, leider hat er mir auf dem Weg dorthin abgesagt.


Da ich ab sofort wieder in  Reha bin, und einfach keine Zeit mehr habe für irgend  etwas, habe ich den Termin und ein neues Gewässer fix gemacht.


Der See ist ein Privatgewässer, zu diesem Zeitpunkt sind nur wir dort der See ist bei Günzburg.


Weder der Besitzer noch Jahreskartenangler sind dort, das war Voraussetzung.


Der See gehört vom 11.8-16.8.2013 mir, jeder Angler hat seinen eigenen Steg.


Dazu Gehört eine Hütte mit Grill, Licht und ein Dixi.


Die Karte Kostet 100€, dazu gibt es noch ein Köder packet für jeden .


Maximale Teilnehmer zahl , werde ich mit 12 Anglern veranschlagen.
  Das Geld werden wir wieder mit Überweisung machen, wer bezahlt hat ist dabei..


Kontodaten schicke ich jedem einzelnen, wo mit will dann einfach Kurtz ne Mail an mich .
  Gruss Ronny


wer intresse hat ne pn an mich 








hier mal ein paar bilder


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.322190884466686.80501.100000273310216&type=3




aktuele fänge am see
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...&comment_id=1004201&notif_t=photo_album_reply


----------



## antares1 (17. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Hi ronny ,
lust hätte ich schon aber leider habe ich da kein Urlaub und ist schon zu weit ...
ein bissel mehr richtung norden und ich bin nächstes mal dabei...
muss aber mein urlaub immer im dez. planen für dasfolge jahr...

gruss
andreas


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

waren letztes jahr am osterfeldsee, die meisten kommen eben aus der süd ecke


----------



## antares1 (17. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

jau , leider...


----------



## CarpCrakc (17. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Juhu 
Endlich könnte ich mal kommen 
Gibt n Mindestalter ?


----------



## m1ndgam3 (17. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

ich hab erst später urlaub... schade


----------



## musti71 (21. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

schade, ne woche später und ich wär auch dabei gewesen 

vielleicht beim nächsten mal


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (21. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Wo ist es denn? (Bundesland)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Steht doch drann günzburg (Bayer in),einfach mal eingeben in. Nen RoutenService


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Mit dabei. Sind
Pfefferladen
Ich
Alex
flacho
3 weiter ist aber Noch nicht. Sicher


----------



## allgäucarp (21. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Servus Ronny,
muss leider absagen, mal wieder. Diesmal aber aus erfreulichem Grund, werde Papa. Geburtstermin ist dummerweise um die Zeit. Sollte der Nachwuchs schon da sein, komme ich tagsüber auf jeden Fall mal vorbei.

Pfingsten bin ich wahrscheinlich am Hopfensee an der Hütte, wenn du lust hast kannst kommen.


----------



## Favory (22. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Ich hätte sehr gerne am Treffen teilgenommen. Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach solchen Treffen.

Allerdings ist zu dieser Zeit schon der Kroatien Sommerurlaub gebucht 

Ich hoffe ihr schreibt nen ausführlichen Bericht und knipst ein paar Fotos 


Grüße


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

hier mal ein paar bilder


hütte für gemeinsame gespräche,grillen u.s.w















jeder angelplatzt sieht so aus






handverlessene fische


























hier ein viedeo von markus lotzt über den see bei einem event

http://www.eu.purefishing.com/blogs/de/markus-lotz/2011/10/01/videotagebuch-80/


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

momentan laufen die fische am see,einer von 3 leder karpfen.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...3436869.131584.100000327262405&type=1&theater


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Sauber nicht schlecht... Dieser See ist wirklich wunderschön, jeder Platz  hat sein eigenen Steg und viele hot Spots , leider sehr schwer zu befischen und Fische sind auch sehr launisch... Wâre gern dabei bei dem treffen wieder , nur leider in der Woche mit meiner süßen auf malle, aber anderes mal bestimmt!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

stimm sie um, kann ja urlaub am see machen 

der bestand an grosskarpfen ist bombastisch,der albino waller wo wir gefangen haben am treffen hatte letztes jahr 1,50m .


einige der fische machen im jahr 3-5kg an masse,bis jetzt wurden dieses jahr 40 karpfen gefangen 9-22kg.


der see ist nicht einfach geb ich dir recht,bin im jahr öffters oben fange immer ein paar gute fische.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Leider alles schon bezahlt und gebucht... Aber vielleicht klappt es mal mit Herbst bei mir am See ...;-)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

trifft sich gut , meine hat noch nix gebucht


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Du Glückspilz ;-)))


----------



## pfefferladen (25. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Hossa 

aber dieses Jahr bringe ich meine 13 Meter Carp Pole mit 

und die Ultralight Feeder 

und natürlich wieder den Ultimativen Köder :vik:

Wird guuuuuuuuuuuuuut ................. wiedermal #6


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. März 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Pfefferladen: bin auf deine Super Sandwiche gespannt ;-)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. April 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

sind noch wenige plätze frei,wer mit will einfach ne pn an mich


----------



## matthias81 (12. April 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

bin da bei. wird wieder hammer|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## CarpCrakc (12. April 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. April 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Kann es nur jedem empfehlen... Super Gewässer , nette Leute und guter Besatz !!! 
Kann leider dieses Jahr nicht , bin im Urlaub da;-( wàre gern dabei gewesen.
Nächstes Jahr bestimmt dann, großen Lob an Ronny das er es immer wieder schafft solche treffen zu Organisieren!

Gruss


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. April 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Angemeldet sind
carp crack
Pfefferladen
Teddy 77
alrounde Angler
Nemo
Ich
Flacho.ist noch offen
Matthias. 81
uwe

Mitte Mai hau ich die emails raus,zwecks überweisungen.



Am Wochenende. Wurden, 2 Karpfen mit 20kg gefangen, und ein paar von 10-17kg.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. April 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

2 plätze sind noch frei,wer mit will meldet sich.

bin am überlegen, ob wir sonntags  ein schweinshaxen essen machen sollen.

wen da intresse besteht, würde ich das organiesieren (zahlt jeder selber denke mal 5€ wird man p.p hin kommen)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. April 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

hier sind ein paar fische vom märz

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.559149604105943.1073741826.100000327262405&type=1


----------



## Schleie! (28. April 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Ronny - ich melde mich bei dir!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. April 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

schleie ist auch dabei,es sind nur noch 2 plätze frei.

morgen gehts für ne nacht an see,werde bilder von stellen u.s.w. machen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

so hier mal ein paar bilder vom see


----------



## Anaconda1983 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

ronny und wo sind die fische ;-))) , hoffe dieses mal ist der besatz besser für euch als letztes mal ....

gruss


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

war heute nacht an einem anderen see,sind mittags zum rassen mähen hin.  

haben 3 stunden gefischt,das hat uns gereicht.


war letztes jahr bei ein paar  besätzt dabei, fische zwischen 13-19kg.


----------



## Schleie! (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

An alle die mit zum CH-Treffen kommen:

In Facebook gibt es jetzt dazu ne Gruppe: https://www.facebook.com/groups/368057449972407/
Wer von euch Facebook benutzt kann sich gerne dort sehen lassen und bissl smalltalk halten :3


----------



## CarpCrakc (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Keiner mehr,  der bei  Facebook angemeldet ist?


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Gibts bald mal nähere Infos Ronny?  Is ja bald soweit und ich würde gern alles Dingfest haben...


----------



## Pumba86 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Schade, das es so weit im Süden der Republik ist, da ist mir die Anreise einfach zu weit, würde so ein Angeln auch gern mal mitnehmen.


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Hm, hab zu der Zeit leider Ferienjob, sonst wär ich dabei


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

schleie was möchtest den wissen, war die letzten 2 wochen im dauereinsatzt(fische retten u.s.w) da war fb,anglerbord unwichtig.

werde die nächsten wochen emails mit anfahrt,überweisung,u.s.w raushauen.


----------



## CarpCrakc (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Infos zu Versorgung , Hygiene , evtl. Lebensmittelläden , was man unbedingt neben dem eigentlichen Tackle braucht , sowas wie bei ner Jugendfreizeit ist nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## Schleie! (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Hi Ronny,
ich wollte eigentlich nur mal die genaue Adresse wissen und wie das mitm bezahlen ist/wird  Bei mir steht zu der Zeit nämlich ein Umzug an und da muss ich gut vorher durchkalkulieren. 

Das Zeug was CarpCrakc wissen will interessiert mich weniger, ich nehm das mit was ich eben sonst auch für 5 Tage Fischen brauche


----------



## marco333 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

bin auch dabei


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

die genaue adresse gebe ich per mail durch,ist aber bei günzburg.

mit bezahlen können wir auch sofort machen,dachte im juli reicht das auch noch.

bezahlen,per paypal,überweisung das geld kommt zu mir ,ich besorge dann die karten.


essen,duschen,getränke,wasser  u.s.w muss jeder selber mit bringen.

werde velciht bis dahin ne elecktronische kühlbox haben,somit haben wir ne kühlung.



wen ich fischen geh längers ,nehm ich für die ersten 1-3 tage fleisch mit,der rest nudeln gemüse,u.s.w


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

so mails sind drausen,und der texst ist in der facebook gruppe.

wer noch intresse hat sollte gas geben sind nur noch wenige plätze frei


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

für 2 nächte gehts heute zur einem test fischen,bin mal gespannt was geht.


futter habe ich genügend dabei ca 40kg,wen die fische da sind ist der futter platzt schnel leer.


----------



## Killerschnauze (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Servus

Kann man auch kurzfristig noch zu euch stoßen, falls mein Urlaub ins Wasser fällt?

Ist das eine Veranstaltung nur für Profis, oder sind auch Laien dabei?

Bin eigentlich ein Allrounder und möchte mal größere Karpfen fangen, bei uns im Gewässer war der größte Karpfen dieses Jahr ein 7kg Schuppi, den ich gefangen habe.


mfg
Martin aus Günzburg


----------



## Allround-Angler (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Killerschnauze, ja es sind auch Allround-Angler dabei.
Leider kann ich nur bis Do vormittag, bin am Freitag eingeladen.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## CarpCrakc (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Es sind auch Jugendliche dabei 
Zumindest einer,  ich .
Werde erst kurz davor 16.


----------



## Killerschnauze (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Alles klar, dann bin ich auch dabei, wenn noch ein platz frei ist.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. August 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

soeben ist ein platzt frei geworden (krankheits bedingt),wer lust,zeit hat  kann gerne noch mit gehen.


----------



## Schleie! (2. August 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

kannst du mal ne aktuelle teilnehmerliste posten ronny?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. August 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

killer schnauze
carpcrack
schleie
carphunter2401
nemo
allround-angler
gast
marco

veleicht wens klappt timo(aus der schweiz)


----------



## Schleie! (3. August 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

also sind wir bisher nur 8? dachte 12?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. August 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

die anderen haben sich nicht mehr gemeldet,ne kleinere gruppe ist auch mal schön


----------



## allgäucarp (3. August 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Servus Ronny,
kann zwar nicht zum fischen kommen, keinen Urlaub, möchte aber auf Besuch kommen. Schick mir doch bitte noch die Adresse per PN.


----------



## Seele (4. August 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Wäre schon gekommen aber das Datum gefällt mir gar nicht weil auch kurz übers WE ja schlecht geht. 
Schreibt nen schönen Bericht


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. August 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

hi seele kein problem,muss jemand finden wo gut schreiben kann.

schreiben ist nicht gerade meine stärke ,wens gut läuft werde ich per handy veleicht nen live ticker machen


allgäucarp@  pn hast

nimmer lange, und wir sind am wasser


----------



## Schleie! (6. August 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Dann kümmere ich mich um den Bericht sowie Bilder


----------



## Schleie! (6. August 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

Kurze Frage in die Runde...braucht jemand etwas von KL Angelsport? Weil wenn ja fahr ich am Freitag Abend nochmal schnell hin, sind nur 50km von mir aus.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. August 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

danke dir ,wen 2 bilder machen reicht es.
kann sie dir per email dann alle schiken.

habe gestern beim meztger, 2,5kg  spare ribs bestellt pro person sind das ca 2,80€ 

muss am samstag eh in angelladen gehn,brauch bissl maden u.s.w wer was brauch einfach melden.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2013)

*AW: carphunter treffen 2013*

*wer will kann ne bade hose mitnehmen,neben dem see ist ein badesee mit sprungbrett duschen.


tackel,futter,u.s.w sind gepakt, euer köder paket ist auch fertig gerichtet lasst euch überraschen.

freu mich schon auf euch,bis sonntag/monntag fals noch fragen sind einfach ne pn an mich
*


----------

